# My Homage to Denhaunt's Pumpkin Thief



## SEFD111 (Apr 21, 2010)

It seems the pumpkin thief epidemic is spreading to Illinois!! Seriously though, I took on this idea after seeing what denhaunt had done. Hopefully, everyone will enjoy him as much as I have building it!!

Pumpkin Monster pictures by RosehallManor - Photobucket


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Stunning! I love the skull breaking through the pumpkin. Really nice details. That thing would look way nicer in my yard!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You did a great job with this guy, and I'm happy to see he's being honored with his very own thread


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

It looks great SEFD... you did really well with the shaping of the body and such - very creepy!!!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

awesome Denhaunt will be proud


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome job. He looks as if he's about to attack.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

me likey - isn't homage wonderful!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

He really did do a killer job putting this guy together. They're a lot of fun to make, a serious pain in the butt, but a lot of fun none the less. Please be sure and post some pics of how you use him in your haunt. Two thumbs up!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Uh oh. Denny, you really started something. Looks great SEFD111. Looks really good.


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice build SEFD. You got the grab n run pose down. I didn't catch his name though? They all have names you know. You can't build something with that much personality without it.


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

He's beautiful in a demented, skin shedding sort of way; nicely done!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

He is great! I really like the pose that he is in, leaning on the other pumpkin. very cool!


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Great design, beautifully executed.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

It does the original proud. Nice job. I love the close up pic with the internal light.


----------

